# It's that time again...Kid Giveaway!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, it's that time of the year again and we are taking entries now for our annual kid giveaway!

We did a 2010 and 2011 kid giveaway (random drawing) and just loved it so are going to do it again this year. All the details are on my website. Just see this link to see if you qualify to enter... http://www.kwfarms.com/kidgiveaway.htm

Kid to be given away will be an AGS/ADGA doe or buck, or two AGS wethers. KW Farms will choose the kid to be gifted, but sometimes we have a group to choose from. :thumb:

It is completely free to enter, you just need to fill out a questionaire and be "ok'd" and then you're in the drawing. Though the kid is free, I cannot pay for shipping and do not air ship at this time, but can look into it for the winner. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

Deadline is: May 25 (kids start being born the next week or two)
Email me for the questionnaire or if you have questions. [email protected]

:goattruck:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I would LOVE to join up for it, but you are too far away and shipping costs are crazy  GOod luck though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I also would love as I love your goaties!!! but shipping is just too much...


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

How cool you do such a nice thing!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Oh wow, that is so generous of you!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the idea! I think it's great to offer this!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So do we have to answer questions if we have entered the past 2 times??

Id LOVE to enter!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope...if you already filled out the questionnaire and were entered last year then you're good to go...I just need to know you want to re-enter. :thumb: I'll get you entered again Laura!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY! Thanks Kylee!

I was JUST going to ask you about the Kid Giveaway LOL but you answered my question!

Wooooohooooo


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kylee I would love to be entered again. :greengrin: Let me know if I need to resend you anything.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh and Id like a Doe if possible


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oooh, fun! I'm such a sucker for giveaways.... I never win, but I always enter! :laugh: I'll have to hop over to your website and look into entering... :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish you were closer  I'd love to have a kid :sigh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

On the off chance it works out, I'll fill out a questionaire 
Here's my email: [email protected]
I've sent you stuff from it before.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

You know there are groups like AA that help you break free from your addiction..... then there are groups like the goatspot with members like KW farms..... 
M.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

naturalgoats said:


> You know there are groups like AA that help you break free from your addiction..... then there are groups like the goatspot with members like KW farms.....
> M.


She is an enabler LOL! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in again! If you need anything additional than from what I sent last year, just let me know! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So how would shipping work? I'm 3,000 miles away. Would I pay, or would you pay? And how does one actually ship a goat?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the interest guys...i'm happy to do this again this year! :thumb:

groovyoldlady, I don't ship at this time, but can look into it if you win. I've picked up from the airport, but have yet to ship. I will not pay shipping. The only thing I am doing is giving the kid away, but I am not responsible for any health certificates, shiping fees, etc. That's up to the winner.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I'm in again.... Hope I get it this year!!!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd like to sign up again.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I can totally understand your not paying for shipping. I just figured I'd better check. With my luck I'd win the kid and then have no way to get her home! I'm salivating, but I'll have to pass this time. :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone who has shown interest so far! :hi5:

If you signed up last year and want to sign up again, just shoot me a quick email and i'll get ya back in the drawing. :thumb:

Also, groovyoldlady, and those of you who are to far away and can't afford shipping if you win or wouldn't be able to ship for whatever reason. If you want to still enter, if you win, I could donate the kid to a local 4H group or something like that...maybe I will know of someone who would love to have it, but can't afford to purchase. I could put the kid up for bid on CometotheFarm auction website and donate the money to a rescue or ?? I'm open to other options if you can't necessarily afford to ship the kid. :shrug:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> You know there are groups like AA that help you break free from your addiction..... then there are groups like the goatspot with members like KW farms.....
> M.


 :ROFL:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love to have a little goat! So, I am going to enter! Plus I can drive to your place and pick him/her up!

well, darn it all. I can't enter because I am not a member of any of those registries.  Would have been nice tho to have a couple of wethers to keep my future buck and kids company.Ah well, I wish everyone luck and can't wait to see the one that is given away!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kymi, I am pretty sure you don't need to be a member of any registry to enter or to win. Kylee is just telling us that the goat will be registered. :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, i thought I read that you needed to be! I will e-mail her. i am not ;looking for registered anyway...but two wethers would be nice! I really like the little guys, but I have my dairy girls, so they would just be pets and companions.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do prefer that those entering are members of a dairy goat registry and I do have it on the "qualifications" list, BUT for TGS members...it is ok if you aren't a member...i'm totally fine with that. I mostly just have that in place to make sure those I don't know who are entering are actually involved with dairy goats and serious about it. But I trust TGS members...so no, that qualification...I will let slide! :thumb:

Kymi please feel free to enter! And those other TGS members who don't quite meet qualifications...just let me know...because I would love to have as many people entered as possible!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome idea!! I'm totally going to win!!!
I'll have to donate my little baby goat since I'm 15 million miles away


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Could someone enter and then give it (if that person is drawn) to another member that lives closer to you??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would prefer the kid to go straight to the winner or have me donate it somewhere, but if you had something in mind, we could discuss if you won. :thumb: 

Also, if the winner is unable to get the kid for whatever reason, i'm fine with drawing another person. So no one has to feel committed if you enter and win.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> I can totally understand your not paying for shipping. I just figured I'd better check. With my luck I'd win the kid and then have no way to get her home! I'm salivating, but I'll have to pass this time. :sigh:


Same here. I would LOVE a quality ND buck. But there is no way I could ship one to Michigan. Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

CantWait-SoExcited-CantWait-SoExcited (for whoever wins) -- repeat ad-nauseum :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn I do nto belong to any of those orgs. SO I am out. *pouts*


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Take a look at page two... looks like she might be willing to make exceptions?
M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, for TGS members...I would be willing to make exceptions.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Memberships with the registeries is also fairly inexpensive. Maybe winnning a real nice quality kid from Kylee would be incentive for those not registered to join. :wink:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wounder how much it would cost for shipping here? Hmm maybe ill enter if i cant do shipping you can donate him or her. Would love to get a quality doe or buck.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessaba said:


> naturalgoats said:
> 
> 
> > You know there are groups like AA that help you break free from your addiction..... then there are groups like the goatspot with members like KW farms.....
> ...


Oh My you guys! :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

KW Farms: I sent you a message. :wink: :shades:

This is a wonderful thing you are doing.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Oooh how exciting! I just emailed you, Kylee. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you DDFN! We've had a lot of fun doing it the past couple years. 

mtmom75...just sent ya a reply email. 

If anyone has emailed me and I haven't gotten back with you...please let me know...i've been getting lots of emails lately and think I replied to everyone so far regarding the kid giveaway...but if not...just shoot me another email and i'll get back with you asap!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How much do you think it would cost to ship a kid to NH?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Did I win yet?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

>>>She is an enabler LOL!

You mean, she's an ena-a-a-a-a-bler!
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: ^ :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

just sent you an e-mail


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: You guys are so silly!

Just sent you a reply email Skyla. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

got it!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

She is an enabler big time but we love her anyways.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Coraxfeather said:


> She is an enabler big time but we love her anyways.


Course we do! :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Three days left to enter! *


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OOOOOHHHH... I hope I WIN this year!!!!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I just sent you an email.


----------

